# Health Services Recruiting : NCM / NCO



## Christopher (20 Jun 2003)

I‘ve recently been cleared for the medic trade, and have a spot waiting for me in an infantry regiment (at least, that‘s what they said).

I just have a few questions on what I should expect. For you guys who are MED A‘s or MED TECH‘s - what exactly do you do on parade? Does it depend on what type of unit you‘re in? Or do all medics just restock supplies, and just get first aid lessons on parade? Is the medic training very comprehensive? What else do you guys do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## buffboyali (8 Aug 2004)

Hi I was wondering if there was selections for the Reserves? And if there are is there selections is it a general selection or each trade has their own selections. For example since I'm applying for Medic, do they select the top applicants who applied for medic or do they just select the top applicants who applied   for the reserves? Oh and how can you find out if your file is average or below average or something like that?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Aug 2004)

Selection for Reserves will primarily depend on the strength of the unit you are trying to join, and the number of spaces they have to fill for the trade you seek. Strong units with good retention may have few vacancies and can ask the Recruiting Centre to only select the stronger candidates. Units with lots of vacancies may take all eligible candidates. Reserve candidates do not undergo the same competitive comparisons for available positions as Regular Force applicants.


----------



## buffboyali (8 Aug 2004)

so most people who apply for the reserves practically make it in?


----------



## phalen (8 Aug 2004)

pretty much


----------



## Eowyn (8 Aug 2004)

Jiraiya said:
			
		

> so most people who apply for the reserves practically make it in?



That depends.  You still have to pass the PT, medical, CFAT and interview.  It would also depend if the reserve unit you were interested in has any positions open for my recruits.


----------



## skura (8 Aug 2004)

What about Regular Force...assuming you pass all the training and pass all the requirments?


----------



## buffboyali (8 Aug 2004)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Jiraiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah im done all of those and passed them all. Im just waiting for medical part3 to come back.


----------



## spenco (8 Aug 2004)

> That depends.   You still have to pass the PT, medical, CFAT and interview.   It would also depend if the reserve unit you were interested in has any positions open for my recruits.



In most cases the reserve unit wouldn't have sent the application into the CFRC unless they had spaces available.  That is what I was told when I talked to the recruiters at the reserve unit I'm applying for.


----------



## skura (8 Aug 2004)

If I have questions for my Recruiting Centre would it be smarter for me to take a ride down to the Centre or would it also be acceptable to write them a letter or give them a phone call?  

If I had a car I would drive down there but I don't even have a licence yet and for me to get a ride to downtown Toronto isn't really possible right now...


----------



## buffboyali (8 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> If I have questions for my Recruiting Centre would it be smarter for me to take a ride down to the Centre or would it also be acceptable to write them a letter or give them a phone call?
> 
> If I had a car I would drive down there but I don't even have a licence yet and for me to get a ride to downtown Toronto isn't really possible right now...


Umm i dont think I would call it smart. Why would u wanna drive down to it. Just phone them up and ask. It doesnt change your chances of gettin into the CF at all and plus thats why they have their telephone line so you can phone and ask questions.


----------



## skura (8 Aug 2004)

Thanks for your answer Jiraiya...one more question though (well, at least one more question on our reserves for today)...does the Recruitment Centre in Toronto have a website, or only the information on our army's website?


----------



## buffboyali (8 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> Thanks for your answer Jiraiya...one more question though (well, at least one more question on our reserves for today)...does the Recruitment Centre in Toronto have a website, or only the information on our army's website?


well I did a search for you and sorry this is all I could come up with for info on recruting center in Toronto.
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/contactus/index_e.aspx?id=on2&idloca=27


----------



## Eowyn (8 Aug 2004)

spenco said:
			
		

> In most cases the reserve unit wouldn't have sent the application into the CFRC unless they had spaces available.   That is what I was told when I talked to the recruiters at the reserve unit I'm applying for.



That is true if you go to the Reserve unit first.  There are times when the person goes to CFRC first without contacting the unit.  As far as I'm aware, there were a few people my Recruiting Officer didn't know about until much later.  It is also possible that the candidate didn't qualify for their first choice, so was going to go to another Reserve unit in the same area.


----------



## buffboyali (8 Aug 2004)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> spenco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like me ;D i went to the units first  and met the recruiting officers at the units and handed my files in at the units itself. I got known to the CFRC after they gave me a call.


----------



## skura (8 Aug 2004)

Thanks again for your help...you got all the information I did BUT on the site you found there's an e-mail address...so thanks again


----------



## buffboyali (9 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> Thanks again for your help...you got all the information I did BUT on the site you found there's an e-mail address...so thanks again


Yeah np. But If you want more info its best just to call them.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (17 Aug 2005)

Good day folks,

Quick question regarding medical technicians. Completing the two year paramedic program through Loyalist College, how would that effect an application to the Forces? Would I be considered semi skilled or skilled? Would I need to complete the 16 weeks in Borden for the PCP level 1 certification? I know through Loyalist, I will already have this. And how about age? I will be 34 when I am finished the 2 year program (it's part time) and can the age have a negative effect on my application seeing as I will be almost mid thirties by the time an application is filled out?

Reserve service, if I have my PCP Level 1 from Loyalist, could I walk into any Reserve Unit, say the Hasty P's in Belleville, and become a medical tech with them? Or would I have to join a medical reserve unit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (17 Aug 2005)

> Quick question regarding medical technicians. Completing the two year paramedic program through Loyalist College, how would that effect an application to the Forces? Would I be considered semi skilled or skilled? Would I need to complete the 16 weeks in Borden for the PCP level 1 certification? I know through Loyalist, I will already have this.


Contact your local CFRC. They should be able to provide you with all the answers you need. As for "skilled" or "semi-skilled", I believe they apply to those with previous military services, e.g. reservist CT (component transfer) to regular forces. But like I said, CFRC will be able to tell you how your education will effect your application.



> And how about age? I will be 34 when I am finished the 2 year program (it's part time) and can the age have a negative effect on my application seeing as I will be almost mid thirties by the time an application is filled out?


Don't think so.   As long as you are fit, your age should not have a negative effect on your application.



> Reserve service, if I have my PCP Level 1 from Loyalist, could I walk into any Reserve Unit, say the Hasty P's in Belleville, and become a medical tech with them? Or would I have to join a medical reserve unit?


I do believe Reserve field ambulance provides role 1 and role 2 medical support for the brigade now. So I think you have to join a reserve field ambulance in order to be a medic .   Once again, CFRC will be your best source.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (18 Aug 2005)

It does.

Cheers.


----------



## space_sldr (15 Oct 2005)

I am a life science student at UTSC and i would like to know how to join the 25 medical company or any medic unit in toronto
BTW, i am already in the army reserves. I am a private in 7TOR RCA.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Oct 2005)

space_sldr said:
			
		

> I am a life science student at UTSC and i would like to know how to join the 25 medical company or any medic unit in toronto
> BTW, i am already in the army reserves. I am a private in 7TOR RCA.



Go to both unit orderly rooms and ask the Chief Clerks about the process for an inter-unit transfer. Then prepare a memo for your chain of command asking for trade reassignment and transfer. This process may require an interview with the PSO to determine your suitability for the new trade.


----------



## space_sldr (15 Oct 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Go to both unit orderly rooms and ask the Chief Clerks about the process for an inter-unit transfer. Then prepare a memo for your chain of command asking for trade reassignment and transfer. This process may require an interview with the PSO to determine your suitability for the new trade.



that's all? so there is no need to go to the recuiting centre...


----------



## old medic (15 Oct 2005)

That's it.   You have already been recruited, this is a trade change.


----------



## Cabose (19 Oct 2005)

"We need an engineer"
"I am a medic"

sorry i couldn't resist 
hope you get to become one


----------



## elminister (19 Oct 2005)

I'm with 25, I would be cool to see new faces. Good luck with your transfer.


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (11 Jan 2006)

I read through allot of the posts but it still leaves me with a question.
I'm 16, and unfortunately i failed a grade so I'm still making my way through grade 10. I know that i have to complete my grade 10 to be eligible to join the reserves, but i wanted to join as an army medic.
i was wondering what do i need to be able to be a medic. Like, do i need to have certain courses in highschool? or if i get high enough score to have an option to be a medic, would to military take me in and train me themselves right from scratch?

thanks for all your help
Nick


----------



## Donut (12 Jan 2006)

DGI48,  you'll need to concentrate on the sciences to get in as a medic, even in the reserves.  You should be taking grade 11 and 12 biology as a minimum, and chem or physics won't hurt either.

While the CF will give you all the training to be employable as a reserve medical technician, they won't currently provide all the training you'll need if you hope to deploy operationally, except in rare circumstances.  That normally requires that you attend a college and get yourself a Primary Care Paramedic diploma or certificate, and then face a provincial licensing board.

With all your science courses done, and all other entry requirements met, the Reg F may take you and train you "right from scratch."

I hope this helps,

DF


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (13 Jan 2006)

thank you, it helps allot. that was exactly the information i needed. i guess I'll applie for another occupation till i get my high school courses then transfer to a medical tech.


----------



## ashleyc (24 Feb 2006)

There are so many requirements. It seems like they go back and forth with the medical exam anyways. Also has anyone with a severe learning disability been accepted in the reserves.


----------



## Donut (24 Feb 2006)

Ashley, to what, exactly, are you referring to with 



			
				ashleyc said:
			
		

> There are so many requirements. It seems like they go back and forth with the medical exam anyways.



To paraphrase our resident recruiting guru, the only way to know if you are medically fit to join the CF is to go through the recruiting medical process.  Have you?

With regards to there being so many requirements, yes, there are.

We don't flip burgers, we don't deal with computers, we provide health care, in unstable environments, with lots of other responsibilities.  There are lots of requirements;  that's what comes with lots of responsibility.

DF


----------

